
NYT Is Threatening My Safety by Revealing My Real Name So I Am Deleting the Blog - AvImd
https://slatestarcodex.com/
======
ColinWright
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23610416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23610416)

Massive discussion there.

